# Pols call on Mass Pike to tap reserve funds, delay toll hikes



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Drivers would get a temporary reprieve from toll increases on the Massachusetts Turnpike under a plan being pushed by Gov. *Deval Patrick* and legislative leaders.
The governor, along with House Speaker Robert DeLeo and Senate President Therese Murray, today called on the Turnpike Authority to dip into its reserve funds and vote to delay the toll hikes.
The increases were set to take effect March 29, but under the new plan would not increase until July 1.

Murray and DeLeo also said lawmakers would take up bills for transportation reform later this month.


----------

